# Necesito saber mas sobre el protocolo RS485



## bryan4711 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yo pedi asesoria para construir un cable USB de mas de 20 metros y que funcione,para conectar una web cam a esa distancia,me dijeron que debia usar modulos USB/485 y 485/USB , y que debo hacer una extension bajo el protocolo RS485,para luego conectar en los puntos terminales el conversor.Mi pregunta es como debo construir esa extension bajo el protocolo RS485,me puedes explicar como deberia cosntruir  tal extension,,con que tipo de cable,,y donde consigo esos conversores,porque hacerse no se han de poder,por favor respondeme,ayudenme una vez mas.


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 22, 2006)

El cable UDP (ese de red LAN) te sirve ya que trae los pares trensados.

Los conversores ,tendras que verlo en las casas electronicas de tu ubicacion.


----------



## alvarin (Ene 18, 2008)

Si quieres puedes usar el conversor USB - serial Ft232 y añadir un conversor de Rs 232 a RS 485 y tranquilamente puedes usar un cable UTP categoria 5E o 6; o si el ambiente es muy ruidoso debes usar un cable apantallado (Es un poco mas costoso)


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

bryan4711 dijo:
			
		

> Yo pedi asesoria para construir un cable USB de mas de 20 metros y que funcione,para conectar una web cam a esa distancia,me dijeron que debia usar modulos USB/485 y 485/USB , y que debo hacer una extension bajo el protocolo RS485,para luego conectar en los puntos terminales el conversor.Mi pregunta es como debo construir esa extension bajo el protocolo RS485,me puedes explicar como deberia cosntruir  tal extension,,con que tipo de cable,,y donde consigo esos conversores,porque hacerse no se han de poder,por favor respondeme,ayudenme una vez mas.




El RS 485 indica un protocolo de comunicación, lo q indica q usarias tecnología UART, (cosa q no entraremos a detallar,). La conexión es simple, RS-485 indica que usarias una conexión con dos hilos o 4, pero según el tipo de conexión q desees puedes usar cable UTP, si el cable se expone alugares con mucha exposicion a ruidos y electromagnetismo, es mejor q uses cable STP q viene blindado, pero es mas costoso, los convertidores si debes averiguarlos antes de q compres el cable, el convertidor cumple la función recibir los datos del bus por medio del protocolo RS-485 (Transmisiones seriales) y conectarlas a tu puerto USb, lo q te permite mayor velocidad. Consulta sobre el los protocolos RS-232 y RS-485 y te haras mas a la idea sobre estos terminos. La conexión RS-485 solo es cuestión de término, es una forma de especificar q conexion usaras. En resumidas palabras: UN cable UTP o STP, usas 4 hilos y consigues los conectores RS-485 q son de 4 hilos,  y consigues los convertidores. Debes averiguar q posibilidades tenes de conseguir dichos convertidores. Se q los convertidores se consiguen pero no se con q facilidad.  Y como te aconseja Alvarin, q el cable sea categoria 5E o 6, q esta certificada para velocidades altas, si usas un cable de una categoria inferior, se te vera afectada seriamente la velocidad de transmissión.


----------



## manuel_gomez (Abr 22, 2009)

cual es el protocolo rs485


----------

